# Anyone know how to find the ground wire?



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

Full disclosure: I know next to nothing about anything under the car's hood. But I'm trying to install some LED DRLs, and the manual says I need to wire one of the wires to the ground in my car (granted, the thing looks like it was written with Google Translate from Chinese). Ideally, I think this would be the battery or something close to it, but my battery's in the back... so... that's not gonna work. I know a lot of you are Gen1 owners, but do you know if there's a ground wire up front I can connect to? I appreciate any advice you have.


----------



## 71mk3lincoln (Feb 6, 2021)

Just find a bolt. Put eyelet on wire. Sand down to bare metal around bolt. Attach eyelet. Your good. The whole car is a ground. keep in mind the shorter the wire the better.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Should be a bolt or something for the lights to ground to. Just undo that and place your eyelet there.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

There should be a dedicated ground location near the fuse block under the hood, for jump starting purposes. Use that, don't disturb another ground location and risk inducing problems into the electrical system when your not skilled with them.


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Strip your wire needed to be grounded, cut it to length, and be sure it is barely long enough to sweep across the pavement while driving "hints" ground wire!


----------



## jacen33 (Jan 16, 2019)

The whole car body and frame is ground. Just tap a screw anywhere or find a bolt.


----------

